# Vaccine preventing abortion goats & sheep



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

so does any one use the preventative vaccine prior to breeding sheep and goats? Like the
vibriosis or enzootic shot-vaccines? When do you give the shot?

If so, where do you get them/buy them? 

What are they called?

Are they worth the money, or necessary?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't. I think if they get the minerals and feed they need and don't live with the buck you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Agreed. Thinking we will see how it goes and take it from there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We don't use anything like that.

Have you had aborting issues, closer to kidding time? You may want to treat your goats for chlamydia if you are. The last month of pregnancy LA200 is used for treatment and prevention, so you wont lose any babies or used before breeding, if you suspect that. But if that isn't the issue, giving LA200 can do harm. 
I never had the issue and unsure of the window. Hopefully someone can chime in.
You might want to have your goats tested.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

No we had issues but believe we understand the nutrition and care so much better now

Copper and selenium were part of it, a big part!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear. 

Hope it goes better for you.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you! 

The last kidding season we did with a few was this summer, now the next small batch will Be April May, so not expecting trouble....lambing was perfect, but only did a few,...

Just was referencing the pipestone wheel for lambs and we hadn’t realized that was a product that could be purchased . 

But hoping it’s not needed anyhow, as it’s too late and really expensive


----------

